# Scag Liberty Z Zero Turn



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Anyone have anything negative to say about this brand/model of rotary zero turn mower?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I have a scag freedom z and it's a dream to cut with. Climbs my slopped hills well, just have to be careful. Strips very well and it's very well built. USA made. They hold their value well.


----------



## GeorgiaBear (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey all - I joined the forum to seek some advice. I'm looking at the Liberty Z ($4500), but am also looking at a Cub Cadet Z-Force Lx ($4600 - originally $5600, but it's an '18 so would get a deal). Pretty much narrowed to these two, and looking for thoughts to help me make the decision. I see a lot of good reviews on the Scag LZ, but not a ton of reviews on the CC Zforce (except the SX with the steering wheel...which would be about $500 more...also thinking about). Things I like about the CC is that it has a serviceable trans, grease points on the spindles and two gas tanks. Both the Scag and CC would have the kawi engine.

What are your thoughts? Thx!

Lot: 4 acres, 1/2 wooded, not really hilly. Pretty flat. Live in Georgia. Would have to contend with sweetgum tree balls and twigs that fal from trees (will gather the bigger limbs)


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I dont know a lot about the Club Cadet but I do know Scag maked a great product. The Liberty Z doesnt have the velocity deck which is their top of the line deck but id still be confident it will leave a good cut.


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

I grew up on Cubs going all the way back to when they were part of IH and I couldn't reach the pedal. I bought my last one about 5 years ago. I have had nothing but hatred for this mower since the first day. IMO, MTD destroyed the brand. In fact the local CC dealer just closed up because sales have been so poor. The LCO guys are running Scags, Ferris, JD and Toro. 
All the CC sales now are at big box stores and frankly I believe that is the business MTD wants. Sorry. I don't mean to bash on a brand but CC has really disappointed me. I recently bought a Kubota Z411 to replace it. Today may be the first chance for me to try it out.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

The newer CC Ultima ZT1/ZT2 is one I've been looking at mainly because I have a local dealer who carries the CC and the Hustler lines. Other nearby dealers just don't seem to have as good of a service department based on my direct experience with them or what I've read in reviews. I've been pining over a ZT for a bit now, and am between the CC/Hustler dealer or another local dealer who is well liked who is an Exmark and Toro dealer.


----------



## GeorgiaBear (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks Maynard! Seems like a lot of my research is telling me that too. I was leaning toward the CC Zforce LX, but my gut was telling me go with the Scag Liberty Z. But, I've also now thrown into the mix the Kubota 411. Would love to hear more from you on what you think about it and why you selected it over the others. Plus, what were the others you considered?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Definitely would go with the Scag as between those two options.


----------



## GeorgiaBear (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for the input all. I'm leaning toward Scag Liberty Z with the Kubota 411 in 2nd, but adding one more to the mix. What are thoughts on the Ferris s400? Reviews seem pretty good and I like the independent suspension it has.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

If you're looking for the Cubs from a big box store, then I would go with the scag. I own a Freedom and it's built like a tank. Leaves a better cut than the professional landscapers with Walkers leave around the neighborhood. Climbs my slopes like a mountain goat. Just need to know it's limitations. Has the lowest center of gravity of most zero turns. USA MADE


----------



## GeorgiaBear (Apr 24, 2019)

Looks nice SF! The CC is not from a box store, but I've pretty much ruled it out. I'm now thinking: Scag Liberty Z, Ferris 400S and Kubota 411. All three have the Kawi engines, and the fab decks - so all pretty similar.

The Scag and Ferris are more at my price point of $4500. The Kubota is at $6k. I grew up with my Dad driving around an old Kubota tractor and it was a tank - so I have a brand connection, so would be open to the extra $2k...just don't know if it's worth it. Appreciate everyone's input. Been watching a bunch of YouTube reviews and reading a lot.

Now it's just over analyzing...


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Most people will recommend that you buy based on dealer support. If you have extended down time will you have a backup mower or will the dealer you use give you a loaner?

Also if you are financing what options do you have on each mower, many offer 0% for 36 months so the difference only becomes a few bucks a month for a more commercial mower that potentially may last you a lot longer. 
The husky MZT series is also close to your price range. I have one but I've only put 100hours on it in 3 years. It has all the workings of a entry level commercial mower good serviceable hydros(3400s) kawi fs series engine or Briggs, Cast iron grease-able spindles, grease-able front forks, fabricated deck.


----------

